# Mysql Query Builder



## OnDemand (15. Jan 2022)

Moin!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Query Builder? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich immer wieder schwer tue mit Join & Co. Für 90% meiner Aufgbaben komme ich mit SpringBoot Repo und Hibernate klar. Aber hin und wieder braucht es komplexe SQL Queries. 
Wenn man es dann mal kapiert hat wie ein JOIN funktioniert, hat man es nach x Tagen wieder vergessen.

Kennt noch jemand solche Tools? Gern auch preiswerter https://www.devart.com/dbforge/mysql/querybuilder/


----------



## thecain (15. Jan 2022)

SQL Server Studio hat was ähnliches.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das "einfachste" SQL zu lernen. Ein Tool kann das auch nicht abnehmen.


----------

